# Shaving help !!!!



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

Sounds like Im a woman growing a beard with that topic lol ( IM NOT LOL ) ok well here goes , summer is here so I thought i better get the bikini line shaved and getting ready to hit for the beach..Only problem is now I got a horrible itchy / stingy rash under my arms ...This is so not good seeing i have a lot of sleeveless shirts. Can anyone recommend anything I can use to shave with thats gentle and wont cause this horrible rash ? Thanks


----------



## Serenity (Feb 6, 2002)

Try this. It's about shaving the bikini-line, but I'm sure it can apply to other areas too. http://www.canadianliving.com/fashion/feat...-line/index.asp I've heard that hair conditioner is better than shave gel, but I've not found this to be the case. Personally I like Skintimates Moisturizing Shave Gel for sensitive skin.


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

I too always have problems with shaving the bikini line I have very sensitive skin. This is what I do for the bikini line--I buy Nair (gentlest formula they have) it removes the hair in about five minutes wipe it away with a soft washcloth with warm water and then I apply a hydrocortisone cream immediately afterwards. I try to wear underwear that go past this area the first day so that no contact irritation develops. Usually this works great with a rash developing hardly ever. But if you wear panties and the seams run across where you just removed the hair it is more likely to turn rashy.Underarms--I do not have a problem with this I shave under them everyday and never have a problem by just using ivory soap.Legs--The only shaving cream I use is Aveeno. It works the best. All those fancy ones with the pretty smells always give me a rash whether I use a brand new razor or not. Also I get much less irritation if I shave everyday (which I don't!!) If I haven't shaved for a couple of days I shave downwards the way the hair grows first and then I shave upwards. This helps a great deal.Jenkins


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Ok mine is simple.. lolAfter shaving the bikini line I usually apply just Noxema.


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

I've found that Bath and Body Works shower gel is great for shaving, I never get a rash/razor burn when I use it. I've also heard that regular conditioner that you use in your hair is great to shave with too but I've never tried that myself.Erin


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

I always had HORRID bumps/rashes after shaving the bikini area- but I just tried a new razor a few months ago- Shick disposables for Women- triple blade pink things. Didn't think it would make a difference, but I've had NO problems since! weird! I've used Nair in the past too and that also works very well- messy though and you gotta wait 5-10 minutes nude in the bathroom till it works! lol!


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

Nair left me swollen, red, and irritated for days. I used it once and threw the bottle away.The red bumps are caused by bacteria. Dip your razor blade in rubbing alcohol before using, but be careful because the alcohol can sting if it drips onto the sensitive areas. I use a shave cream specifically made for the bikini area, and I have noticed a lot less irritation. It is the consistency of hair conditioner. I also use the Mach III razor. The blades are a little pricey, but it is a great razor.


----------



## paulad (May 2, 2003)

Here is something that I do that know one else mentioned. Apply deoderant to the shaved area, underarm or bikini line immediatley follwing shaving.I use the Mach III razor also, worth the money and I use a sensitive skin cream but I cannot remember the name. Good luck.


----------



## GBSfan1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I shave everything off every day. First I take a loofa to the area to loosen up the ingrown hairs, to get a closer shave. Then I use one of the nice, smelly shaving cremes, as they don't bother my skin. I use a Venus razer. After shaving I use a creme called Bikini Zone. I do this every day, and rarely have a problem. I've tried many things before, which didn't work.Jennifer


----------

